# Short Films with Classical Music



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are some short films I made with classical music.

Do you think it's a good choice or should I have used another music.

I hope you enjoy and don't be afraid giving me your sincere opinion

Thanks a lot!


----------

